
Generalized Data Structure Synthesis [pdf] - ketralnis
https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~mernst/pubs/generalized-synthesis-icse2018.pdf
======
ScottBurson
Made the front page recently, but strangely few comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17362475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17362475)

------
ketralnis
Link to the implementation:
[https://github.com/CozySynthesizer/cozy](https://github.com/CozySynthesizer/cozy)

